# 36" snow caster finaly found one



## G10 bolens (Nov 30, 2008)

I found a 38" new style bolens blower earlyer this fall and made it fit my bolens G10(pto turns the wrong way tread)So i was talking to a freind and he said he gave one to a freind ho never paid him and was going up to see him.Well he found out that it didnt fit his tractor and he never took it back.So he let me try it and it fit no problem.The only thing is the one i made fit my tractor blows way beter than the older snowcaster and i get stuck because it is "2 smaller and on the first pass when i back up i get into the bank.I also looked into why the difference in the throwing was .First the back of the blower is not the same,kind of flat and not rounded to fit the chute.Also the gear box that i put on came off the deck and is just over 1 to 1 and the one on this blower is 1 to 3/4 so the newer blower is turning mutch faster ,I dont know if thats good or bad but it works.So anyway im going to put the one i made fit back on and keep this one for a spare.Brent


----------



## G10 bolens (Nov 30, 2008)

here is a picture of the new beast


----------



## G10 bolens (Nov 30, 2008)

from the other side


----------



## G10 bolens (Nov 30, 2008)

now here is the 38" new style blower i made fit and blows so mutch father and beter


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Nice looking fleet you have there Brent. You're right that increasing the rpm's will make the snow go farther. maybe the next snow you can post some "action" pics:driving: 

Andy


----------

